# Are there any websites that offer free books for the kindle?



## ginger0 (Nov 27, 2010)

...preferably not in pdf format. old books from 100 years ago would be fine too. i suck at searching the internet by myself


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Please have a look at the Book Lovers' Links thread.


----------



## kndlewis (Nov 24, 2010)

manybooks.net is a good source.  Also munseys.com and blackmask.com run by the same guy in Australia


----------



## alstcroix (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm a new Kindle user. I've downloaded only from Amazon's free Kindle Popular Classics, about 200 titles so far. That's kept me busy for the last few months.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?node=2245146011


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I check this site every morning. http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/
Sometimes the free ones only last one day & then go off the list. I get several a week. I got some free pre-orders this morning, and they are already gone.


----------



## vanzant (Oct 4, 2010)

Link at the top of the page entitled more. http://www.kboards.com/content.php

Project Gutenberg is great. http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Luke King (Nov 4, 2010)

Smashwords has plenty of free books from independent authors, though it doesn't do public domain books.

https://www.smashwords.com/


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

mobileread.com has lots of ebooks lovingly proofed, and some with illustrations.  Almost all have linked Table of Contents.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

For SF&F, Baen Books has the Baen Free Library, where you can get free copies of a number of books, and there are the Baen CDs (ISO and ZIP downloads at http://baencd.thefifthimperium.com/; this is *not* associated with Baen Publishing Enterprises, beyond their giving permission for their CDs to be freely distributed by interested third parties.) with e-books in a number of formats. More e-books from Baen Books, as well as other publishers (Ace Trade, Del Rey, E-Reads, Gallery, Night Shade Books, SRM Publisher, Subterranean Press, Yard Dog Press, and Tor Books), are available for purchase at WebScription.net. WebScription also has a monthly 'WebScription' package deal, where you can get a set of e-books, generally five or six, for $15.00, making it a relatively inexpensive way of acquiring new e-books.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I believe www.inkmesh.com combines most of the sites mentioned here into a massive search engine that you can limit by price, topic, and brand of ereader


----------

